# Horrorfan33's Garage HT



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, its just about done..few little paint touch ups and some wire management left...I was on a very strict budget with this, so its nothing spectacular, but its fun!!..anyway, here it is..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice video. Nice touch. I also like the layout. Lot of space to accommodate future growth. Good posters. Very clean look also. Great job! 

I am sure you will enjoy for many years to come! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

looking good,nice and clean ! great job .......


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks excellent! Couple of comments. Do you plan on any acoustic treatments to help with bass management and reflections, etc? Also did you do the "sub crawl" to find the subs "sweet spot"? And you'd most likely benefit from pulling the mains out at least a foot more away from the walls. Also if the center is ported you'd benefit from pulling that out into the room too. Again, nice looking conversion and I'm liking the theme!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!!..I definitely need to do some acoustic treatments..I'm thinking of making a few of my own and placing them on the wall instead of the first few posters, because the frames do glare a lot!!..I tried a few different positions for the front speakers and right now they are about 8" from the wall, but will try it again!!

**I definitely need to do the sub crawl, because this sub rocked my living room, but out there it seems I get more mid range then the lower levels I experienced in my living room..


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice impressive set up. Love the posters and pillows!


----------



## jstapley (Sep 4, 2013)

Great job! I love your colors....mostly because my home theater has very similar colors. Here's a short video of me trying to play call of duty.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I would of gone with a bit smaller screen and take the speakers out of the front corners. Other then that you have a very nice setup if you can get REW setup and find the sweet spots for your speakers. 

One other thing comes to mind you may want to find a way to get the rear channel speakers up higher so the tweeters are at ear level they maybe I was not really sure sense I am not there but I think it would help out a bit too.

Good luck and most of all have fun with it.


----------



## DAStone (Oct 20, 2013)

Can you tell me the size of the room? I'm going to start my project in a 20X20 garage, and just trying to get a feel for the size.

I love the colors and the posters you've used. It really does look good.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!!..I have done a couple updates..I did raise the rear speakers up with risers, so now they are at ear level and its much better!!..I also played with different positions of the front speakers and they sit about a foot away from the wall now...I also am sitting at 14ft away, not 10 feet away, so the screen size seems about perfect to me :bigsmile:

The finished size of the room is 16x25


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I added some Yamaha in-wall speakers to my living room set up..So far I'm very pleased with the sound of them!!..I was able to get 2 of them behind my seat and will install another set, behind my wife's chair next week..
They have a 6.5" woofer, 2" midrange, 1" tweeter
I found them on sale at Best Buy for $120..they were originally $180...

I love cutting into my walls 









The wifey wasn't very happy with my mess









The first one is installed..The tweeter and midrange both swivel and you can adjust the frequency via the knob..









Here are the first two installed behind me..I think you can see the top of my chair in the pic, to get an idea where they are..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice, clean install mate - after you cleaned up the mess that is! :bigsmile:


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I needed some more space for extra blu rays and box sets, but didn't want to have a big bulky shelving unit in my living room, so I cut more holes in the wall 
I think it came out pretty well..I countersunk a few 2x4's right to the wall studs and put up some moulding around it..It fits the blu rays perfectly!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That turned out really nice - well done mate!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## LaserDisk (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job and the video is a nice touch. You can order Owens Corning 703 acoustic material on line and make your own panels. There's several videos on You Tube for construction help. Enjoy

_Sound changes the way we see, all you have to do is listen_


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

awesome wall pocket cut out. i never thought of that. i wonder if i can get the boss to approve something like that in our living room?

dave


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks!!..You could also use a drape or curtain to hide them, if you don't like the appearance..Maybe let "The Boss" pick out the fabric


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

cool set up. I didn't look at where you were located until I heard Some of that Baltimore Hun accenting going on haha.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha!!!..Baltimoron for 35 years


----------

